# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## __MoHaMaDRezA

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
من یه رفیق دارم باهوشه و استعدادم داره ولیس تا الان نخونده برای کنکور ...هدفشم اینه ک دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شه بره معلم شه رشته تجربیم هست
از الان شروع کنه میتونه برسه دیگ ؟ (چون از من پرسید اطلاع زیادی از فرهنگیان ندارم ) 
چقد بخونه مثلا خیلی باید به خودش فشار بیاره ؟(روزی 10 ساعت مفید حله ؟!)
و رتبه چند لازمه براش .... بی زحمت اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه ممنون

----------


## Nine

فقط اینو میدونم خیلی پذیرشش سخته و هر مجاز شدنی الزاما به معنی قبولی نیست

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
> من یه رفیق دارم باهوشه و استعدادم داره ولیس تا الان نخونده برای کنکور ...هدفشم اینه ک دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شه بره معلم شه رشته تجربیم هست
> از الان شروع کنه میتونه برسه دیگ ؟ (چون از من پرسید اطلاع زیادی از فرهنگیان ندارم ) 
> چقد بخونه مثلا خیلی باید به خودش فشار بیاره ؟(روزی 10 ساعت مفید حله ؟!)
> و رتبه چند لازمه براش .... بی زحمت اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه ممنون


متاسفانه در مورد فرهنگیان نمیشه نظر داد که چه رتبه ای باید بیاره چون سال به سال و شهر به شهر متفاوته و همچنین مصاحبه و... هم دخیله
اگر از الان شروع کنه و بخونه قطعا میرسه اما ساعت مطالعه بستگی داره چه رشته ای بخواد مثلا ابتدایی نسبت به دبیری ها ساعت مطالعه کمتری میخواد یا دبیری زیست قبول شدنش نسبت به سایر رشته های فرهنگیان قبول شدنش سخت تره و پر طرفدار تره
ایشون بهتره هدفشو مشخص کنه و با تمام توان شروع کنه به خوندن اینکه میاره یا نه مهم نیست مهم اینه که با قدرت بخونه چون حتی اگه چیزی هم که میخواد نیاره برای سال آینده پایه ی خوبی داره
ولی خب رسیدنش اگه درست و منظم بخونه قطعیه
کسی که تا الان نخونده نمیتونه با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کنه بهتره از تایم کمتری شروع کنه تا ذهنش عادت کنه و دلسرد نشه بعدا میتونه ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بده

----------


## B.R

> متاسفانه در مورد فرهنگیان نمیشه نظر داد که چه رتبه ای باید بیاره چون سال به سال و شهر به شهر متفاوته و همچنین مصاحبه و... هم دخیله
> اگر از الان شروع کنه و بخونه قطعا میرسه اما ساعت مطالعه بستگی داره چه رشته ای بخواد مثلا ابتدایی نسبت به دبیری ها ساعت مطالعه کمتری میخواد یا دبیری زیست قبول شدنش نسبت به سایر رشته های فرهنگیان قبول شدنش سخت تره و پر طرفدار تره
> ایشون بهتره هدفشو مشخص کنه و با تمام توان شروع کنه به خوندن اینکه میاره یا نه مهم نیست مهم اینه که با قدرت بخونه چون حتی اگه چیزی هم که میخواد نیاره برای سال آینده پایه ی خوبی داره
> ولی خب رسیدنش اگه درست و منظم بخونه قطعیه
> کسی که تا الان نخونده نمیتونه با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کنه بهتره از تایم کمتری شروع کنه تا ذهنش عادت کنه و دلسرد نشه بعدا میتونه ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بده


بااجازه از استارتر ی سوال بپرسم
مثلا اگه شهر ما فقط آموزش ابتدایی داشته باشه میتونیم از شهرای دیگ انتخاب بزنیم برا دبیری زیست یا هرچی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> بااجازه از استارتر ی سوال بپرسم
> مثلا اگه شهر ما فقط آموزش ابتدایی داشته باشه میتونیم از شهرای دیگ انتخاب بزنیم برا دبیری زیست یا هرچی ؟؟؟؟؟


بله شهرای دیگه ی استانتون هم میتونید اما امکان قبولیش پایینه
یه سری رشته برای شهر شما هست که محل خدمت هاش متفاوته و اونا شانس قبولیتون بالاست اما یه سری هم برای شهر های دیگه هست که اونا شانس قبولیتون پایینه چون فقط در صورتی شما قبول میشید که فرد مناسب از اون شهر پیدا نشه مهم هم نیست اگه رتبه اون فرد از شما کمتر باشه

----------


## wonshower

Up

----------


## Ellaa_A

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
> من یه رفیق دارم باهوشه و استعدادم داره ولیس تا الان نخونده برای کنکور ...هدفشم اینه ک دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شه بره معلم شه رشته تجربیم هست
> از الان شروع کنه میتونه برسه دیگ ؟ (چون از من پرسید اطلاع زیادی از فرهنگیان ندارم ) 
> چقد بخونه مثلا خیلی باید به خودش فشار بیاره ؟(روزی 10 ساعت مفید حله ؟!)
> و رتبه چند لازمه براش .... بی زحمت اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه ممنون


اگر میخاد فرهنگیان تجربی شرکت کنه ب هر حال رتبه مهمه 
بستگی به سطح شهرشون داره 
مثلا من میشناسم ک با رتبه ۳۰۰۰۰ هم تجربی آورده اما آموزش ابتدایی
اگر دبیری زیست اینا میخاد رتبش باید بهتر باشه
برای قبولی باید نمره کل بیشتر از ۶۵۰۰ باشه 
از الان هم بخونه دیر نیست
ب شرطی ک مفید بخونه و برنامه ریزی داشته باشه
نمیشه مطلق گفت خانم xاگر ۱۰ ساعت بخونه قبول میشه
بستگی ب خودش و‌سطح گیرایی و سطح درسیش داره 
ولی الان هم دیر نیست
در کنار نمره علمی و شرط معدل از نظر گزینشی هم باید اوکی باشه

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
> من یه رفیق دارم باهوشه و استعدادم داره ولیس تا الان نخونده برای کنکور ...هدفشم اینه ک دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شه بره معلم شه رشته تجربیم هست
> از الان شروع کنه میتونه برسه دیگ ؟ (چون از من پرسید اطلاع زیادی از فرهنگیان ندارم ) 
> چقد بخونه مثلا خیلی باید به خودش فشار بیاره ؟(روزی 10 ساعت مفید حله ؟!)
> و رتبه چند لازمه براش .... بی زحمت اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه ممنون


بقول یه دوستی میگفت تا قبلا با 10هزار معلم میشدن الان باید زبر هزار
خب البته قسمت دومش خیلی اغراقه برای تجربی  لاعقل
سال 97 با رتیه 37 هزار قبول شدن ولی الان شرایط سخت شده با رتبه 8000منطقه 2 امسال قبول نشدن
در هرمنطقه بستگی به پذیرشش داره منطقه ما کم میگیره و همیشه تعداد اقایون بیشتر از خانمهاست که این یه شانسه درکنارش خانمها نسبت به اقایون تمایل بیشتری برای فرهنگیان دارن
همه اینارو گفتم که بدونه  باید درس بخونه اونم به مقدار زیاد و درست و بیشتر از 10 ساعت
اطلاعات دقیق تر خواست بفرما

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

امسال گویا تعداد معلمایی ک میخان بردارن از 25 هزار به 37 هزار رسیده 
ممنون از جواب هاتون

----------


## mahsakiasi

_قطعا اگه بخوان میشه 
از فامیلامون هستن که شهید رجایی دبیری میخونن و میگفتن که ظرفیتارو امسال درکل خیلی بیشتر کردن خصوصن خود دانشگاه شهید رجایی حالا درست وغلطشو نمیدونم_

----------


## MMdibi

دوستان من بگم بعضی ها جوگیر میشن میرن دبیری، حماقته از خیلی نظر ها. خیلی از بهترین دبیر های هاشمی نژاد ها و کنکور و ... دانشگاه فرهنگیان نرفتن.

دانشگاه فرهنگیان دست و پای ادم رو میبنده و رسما ادامه تحصیل اثری توش نداره.

بازم میگم اگر علاقه به چیز دیگه ندارید برید دبیر شید.

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> دوستان من بگم بعضی ها جوگیر میشن میرن دبیری، حماقته از خیلی نظر ها. خیلی از بهترین دبیر های هاشمی نژاد ها و کنکور و ... دانشگاه فرهنگیان نرفتن.
> 
> دانشگاه فرهنگیان دست و پای ادم رو میبنده و رسما ادامه تحصیل اثری توش نداره.
> 
> بازم میگم اگر علاقه به چیز دیگه ندارید برید دبیر شید.


چرا ادامه تحصیل اثری نداره؟ حقوقشون و افزایش میده تا اونجا ک میدونم

----------


## MMdibi

> چرا ادامه تحصیل اثری نداره؟ حقوقشون و افزایش میده تا اونجا ک میدونم


یه مقداری پیچیده هست، فقط تا یک رده میتونید افزایش حقوق داشته باشید یعنی لیسانس و فوق لیسانس و دکترا حقوقشون فرقی نداره ولی امسال یه کارایی دارن میکنن که این مسئله رفع بشه،نمیدونم چی میشه در اینده ولی در کل من به شغلی که برای هر چیز کوچیکی باید تاوان پس بدی و حتی به اعتراضات هم گوش نمیدن و میان میگن معلم قسم خورده با هر حقوقی هم نباید اعتراض کنه نزدیکشم نمیشم

----------

